# [Tutorial] How to install and run Dreamweaver CS4 in Ubuntu



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

Adobe Dreamweaver CS4 is one of the favorite tool of trade for many web designers and web programmers. Being a WYSIWYG editor, it offers a luxury that no other editor does and performs equally good. Since Dreamweaver CS4 is a windows based app, most users who move on to linux find it hard to make a switch to other alternative open source editors mainly because of the rich features of Dreamweaver. Though there are good alternative editors that can be used to do many things that the dreamweaver can do, they never offer the comfort of Dreamweaver. So this tutorial teaches you how to install and run Adobe Dreamweaver CS4 on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx.

dreamweaver in linuxNote: This tutorial is written based on actual processes done on Ubuntu 10.04. This tutorial can also be used to install Dreamweaver on other distros like Fedora and Mint etc.

*Read complete tutorial at source..*


----------

